
Ask HN: How much time do you spend on the “New” page? - alistproducer2
I know this is meta but I have been thinking a lot about how the content that ends up on the front page is less technical than it has been in the past. One reason is because I feel a lot of people are leaving their votes on the table and not voting up new content regularly. Am I wrong in this? What&#x27;s your mix of time spent reading vs voting?
======
oldmancoyote
I spend maybe 30 minutes a day on New and just a minute or two on the Front
Page. New is where all the interesting and thoughtful stuff is. The Front Page
is pretty dull. I think only one item I voted on ended up on the front page.
I'm reading this on New right now. I don't recall on ever voting on the Front
Page.

------
blcArmadillo
I look at new quite a bit but that's probably because I typically consume HN
via a script which opens a text file containing: front page, ask, new, show.
The entries are formatted as:

    
    
      Entry #. Title
      <link to article>
      <link to discussion>
      

So for example for this page it showed up as:

    
    
      18. Ask HN: How much time do you spend on the New page?
          https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18876390
    

This makes it easy for me to quickly consume.

~~~
blcArmadillo
P.S. It's a pretty ugly script but it's been doing the job for 4+ yrs. Feel
free to grab it here:
[https://pastebin.com/jt7RfEbF](https://pastebin.com/jt7RfEbF). It'll write
the output to the file o.txt.

------
wilsonnb3
Never been. I’m just here for the comments so the new page isn’t useful for
me.

------
KiDD
Once I'm like 10 pages deep or hit a bunch of visited links I go to new

------
nf05papsjfVbc
I find the front-page itself to have poor signal-noise ratio. New is much
worse. So, I stick to the main page and the "ask" page. I seldom look at the
"new" page.

------
Doyniish
Not much unless I have already caught up earlier in the day, like on weekends.
I usually go right to the 'Ask' page as I like reading the discussions in the
comments.

------
cm2012
I only read comments 95% of the time, so very rarely.

------
IAmNeo
I visit "New" a few times a day, it's my go to when I've nothing else to do.
Sadly, I hardly ever vote.

------
miguelrochefort
10 minutes a year.

